# 3000 series



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone know if these models have been discontinued? Was doing some looking today on Cub's web site and the 3000 are no longer listed in the L&G models. Upon further checking I did find something on Cub's site about the 3000 series but noted it said limited inventory.


----------

